# UFC 193 Main Card Discussion



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

*Women's Bantamweight bout: 135 pounds*
*Main event - Five round fight for the UFC Women's Bantamweight Title*










*UFC 193 PPV Main Event:*

135 lbs.: Women's Bantamweight Champion Ronda Rousey vs. Holly Holm

*UFC 193 PPV Co-Main Event:*

115 lbs.: Women's Strawweight Champion Joanna Jedrzejczyk vs. Valerie Letourneau

*UFC 193 Main Card (10 p.m. ET):*

265 lbs.: Mark Hunt vs. Antonio Silva
185 lbs.: Uriah Hall vs. Robert Whittaker
265 lbs.: Jared Rosholt vs. Stefan Struve​


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Main Card thread open for discussion.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I know more about Valerie Letourneau than anyone else in the world... unless their name is Valerie Letourneau.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Why Ronda had to be such a bitch on the weigh ins?
Not even against Bethe Correia or Miesha she did that? :confused02:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Why Ronda had to be such a bitch on the weigh ins?
> Not even against Bethe Correia or Miesha she did that? :confused02:


Because outside of her undoubtedly awesome fighting skills, shes a bit of a twat.

Fingers crossed for Buster Douglas-esqe outcome.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Why Ronda had to be such a bitch on the weigh ins?
> Not even against Bethe Correia or Miesha she did that? :confused02:


:laugh: Holm started that shit. She took the brazillian fisting to its logical extreme.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> :laugh: Holm started that shit. She took the brazillian fisting to its logical extreme.


Brazillian fiiiiisting......


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

cupcake said:


> brazillian fiiiiisting......


lmao!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

The way Ronda was getting mad and her voice breaking I thought she was gonna start crying.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> :laugh: Holm started that shit. She took the brazillian fisting to its logical extreme.


:thumb02: Good one. 

But seriously, Ronda was saying something about Holm being "pretending" to be a nice girl only in front if the public, what a nonsense. Holly Holm has shown nothing but kindness and humility, super down to earth girl and I think this is what bothers Ronda. It's a very low kick indeed to use her prestige and stardom to try and attack Holm's reputation like that.

PS: Just watched it again. Ronda can't even try to push that on Holm. She was the one totally out of control from the start, passing through Dana bullrushing while Holm wasn't even standing up, invading her space. This girl has serious, serious problems. 

http://mmajunkie.com/2015/11/video-the-ronda-rousey-vs-holly-holm-ufc-193-weigh-ins-scuffle-in-australia


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Holly's arm was up towards Ronda's face, but she wouldn't cross the line, especially right next to Dana.

Ronda is trying to turn the fans on Holly and get in Holly's head.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

CupCake said:


> The way Ronda was getting mad and her voice breaking I thought she was gonna start crying.


Me too. That was really weird. Holly had a look on her face like "what the actual **** is wrong with you!?". Super weird. It's like she was practicing her acting, getting emotional on cue for no reason.

On a side note I am looking forward to Hunt vs Bigfoot more than Honda vs Holly. Ronda is gonna wreck her.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I think Hunt is going to get mounted and take a beating like Fedor but if it goes like the first fight both of these guys will be drooling on themselves in a home soon.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

And I can't wait to see Joanna eating her humble pie too. That, I said it.
Hell of a fighter, but lets be realistic here, she won a split against Gadelha, won the belt and defended once, and she is already putting her and Ronda as a "we" being so ahead and better then all the rest. It was painful to watch her interview along Ronda.You are not Ronda, Joanna, not even close. 

War Letourneau.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> And I can't wait to see Joanna eating her humble pie too. That, I said it.
> Hell of a fighter, but lets be realistic here, she won a split against Gadelha, won the belt and defended once, and she is already putting her and Ronda as a "we" being so ahead and better then all the rest. It was painful to watch her interview along Ronda.You are not Ronda, Joanna, not even close.
> 
> War Letourneau.


Sleep with one eye open from now on.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Sleep with one eye open from now on.


I already do that. I was raised in Rio de Janeiro, after all.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Im pumped for whittaker vs hall but not much else


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Dang I gotta say that's a dope fighter entrance song Rosholt's coming out to. In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Good for Rosholt. Anyone who comes out to Phil Collins has me as a fan. Being a wrestler also helps.

Edit: Hard to be a fan of that. Good wrestling. Needs to work on his cardio. It's tough to gauge his standup. The reach advantage seemed to play a big factor.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Rosholt just killed a bit of my love for mma...


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

God Struve sucks. Its so frustrating watching him do nothing with all his reach.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Iuanes said:


> God Struve sucks. Its so frustrating watching him do nothing with all his reach.


I think the old Struve would've had a better chance here... The one who didn't even care about his reach and just stepped in to throw punches, at least he would actually be throwing something...


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

The old Struve... I remember when old Struve was fighting, "wait until this guy grows older, starts fighting smart, builds up muscle ..." good times. :laugh:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Hunt on his new vegetarian diet vs post TRT Bigfoot, i only see this going one way.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

What I really wanted was every single fighter from now on would proceed to the weigh is just like Mark Hunt did this time. Enough of this boring waste of time, removing five layers of clothes, headphones, colars, damn. Just show up stripped, running non stop to the scale and end of story.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Totally plausible result, but what a strange fight and finish. Hard to understand what Bigfoot had in mind. Just waited for the inevitable, never attempted no clinch or take down.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Letourneau not looking too bad so far. Some good counters.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

@ReptilianSlayer is the only man who knows how spot on i was about Valerie Letourneau


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

The war I requested.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Joanna seems to be taking over. She's faster and better technically.

Wish Letourneau would land a td of a catch kick. She needs to use her size.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Just sad to watch. Ufc has really jumped the shark.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Letourneau landed some good punches, kept going forward the whole time, but Joanna was better again. Far from the beatdown everybody expected, though.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Nothing against Ronda, but Holly seems like a nice gal' and I hope she wins. I love huge upsets.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Holly needs to keep landing that right hand, just like at the weigh-ins.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Great round for Holly!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

WOW. 1-0 Holm.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Great stuff from Holm.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Girl shoulda shook hands hah


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Holy jesus ****!!!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

What do you know, the moment Ronda fights someone who can actually throw a punch, she loses. My point has been proven.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you Holly. 

I apologize for questioning this fight.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Boom left high kick


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Don't cry!!!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Zuffa hype train derailed, can proudly say I never hopped on board.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Is Dana spitting bullets let? He must be pissssssed!


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

That was an awesome performance by Holly. Loved it she did everything right.

What killed Ronda was the southpaw straight. She had it lined up with her right foot outside of Ronda's left and pumping it down the pipe

The second thing she did was not hang around after throwing to get caught up in the clinch. Constant movement. Brilliant


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

I had just about had it with Rhonda. All this talk about retiring undefeated, and fake nice, etc.. Ding dong the witch is dead!! 

Feed her to Cat next, let Mesha have her shot.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Give Rhonda a quick instant rematch so that Holly put the final nail in her coffin.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Wow, that was weird to see. Although, pretty cool.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

well... that just happened! WOW


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

One down, one to go... Conor, you're next.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ronda following in Koscheck and Maia's footsteps... Just because you win a fight by KO doesnt make your stand up elite... stick to the grappling if you're that good at it!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Ronda following in Koscheck and Maia's footsteps... Just because you win a fight by KO doesnt make your stand up elite... stick to the grappling if you're that good at it!


She did try... clinched up a few times, got a takedown. Holm just kept shrugging her off.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Please, tell me somebody has a pic of Dana's reaction to Holm's winning! I love it when a hype train gets derailed.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Ronda's fault. Completely unprepared. Gassed after 1 minute. Charged and tried striking with one of the best female boxers ever. Was thinking about retirement and movies. Just stupid. Well done Holly. Maybe it's gonna be Holly and Ronda on the cover of UFC 2 now??


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Finally this fake hype train can die. A woman hyped up to be the best ever when she's fighitng mediocre competition at most and, honestly, shitty competition, loses the moment she fights someone with decent fight IQ and someone who can actually throw a proper punch. 

I love this division, don't get me wrong, but this hype needed to die and I'm glad it's over.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

And she left without post fight interview. The midget personality I expected. And it's not like Ronda didn't try to grapple. Holly simply shut her down and on top of things escaped an armbar and slamed her down, not mentioning the Houdini disappearence to appear behind Ronda. Just total complete domination by Holly Holm.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Bonnar426 said:


> Please, tell me somebody has a pic of Dana's reaction to Holm's winning! I love it when a hype train gets derailed.


Do you really think this loses money for the UFC? People love huge upsets, besides if a hype train gets derailed, doesn't it mean you can hype up a new one? Besides Holms is undefeated and that doesn't hurt too.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Rousey might be overrated, but Holm really did step up for this fight. She made Ronda her special project. She had answer for everything and did everything tactically to her advantage.

There isn't a girl in the division that wouldnt have tried to pound out Rousey from the top after getting the takedown.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I was watching the event and skyping with a friend and the whole time just before Ronda's fight I said Holm will KO her stiff. He thought I was crazy, but I figured if Ronda didn't get the td, she would get ko'ed badly, and Holy fought a perfect fight and freaking KO'ed Ronda Freaking Rousy!

And that dude who bet 10k on some sportsline for fun on Holm must be loving this hahahaha!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I said to hixxy already, I COMPLETELY overlooked a big aspect.

Holly Holm looked terrible in her last two fights........cause they didnt want to engage. I said Holly ended up in the clinch, but THEY stayed on the outside, away from her. She clinched cause she over committed to get in with them.

This is completely similar to Machida. He looks terrible every time an opponent doesnt come for him. Holm against a more pitbull type fighter in Ronda, she was in her element. I feel stupid for not thinking of that.

But she was impressive on top of that stuff regardless.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

And some people thought Ronda could defeat Mayweather in a no rules fight. The guy must be in a laughing coma at this moment.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Don't forget Holly lifted Ronda off the ground and set her down, and made Ronda look confused and lost in half the standup.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I hope Ronda retires, then I can take the UFC seriously again.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I said to hixxy already, I COMPLETELY overlooked a big aspect.
> 
> Holly Holm looked terrible in her last two fights........cause they didnt want to engage. I said Holly ended up in the clinch, but THEY stayed on the outside, away from her. She clinched cause she over committed to get in with them.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Rogan, just touched on it too. Ronda coming at her was like a christmas present. Rousey does not have a patient approach.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am just here waiting to see Mayweather say something.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

box said:


> Don't forget Holly lifted Ronda off the ground and set her down, and made Ronda look confused and lost in half the standup.


I thought Holly might have been a tad hurt there... Ronda landed a good shot and holly did what she always did as a boxing when hurt, clinch up. 

She did well to get that takedown and stand back, got her head clear.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Crazy big upset. I honestly think it was the biggest in UFC history.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Crazy big upset. I honestly think it was the biggest in UFC history.


Not even close IMO, too many people drank the Zuffa kool-aid, Ronda finally faces someone with a legit pedigree in an element of MMA and gets completely exposed and wrecked. I compare it to RDA/Pettis in terms of degree of upset myself.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Iuanes said:


> Rousey might be overrated, but Holm really did step up for this fight. She made Ronda her special project. She had answer for everything and did everything tactically to her advantage.
> 
> There isn't a girl in the division that wouldnt have tried to pound out Rousey from the top after getting the takedown.


Agreed, but let's be real here. Holm's answers were "hit her when she comes in, and move away". Basically, the exact opposite of every single other opponent Ronda has ever had. Her competition has been both:

1. Horrible at striking and ability to actually move
2. Horrible fight IQ, some of them quite literally rushing towards Ronda and initiating the grappling

Honestly, Holm did nothing special, she just realize she's fighting a grappler and as such kept her distance and put up a nice straight and hook. Did she do anything we wouldn't expect from any other division? No, she did exactly what we would expect from any other division. Some people are losing their shit (not here it seems, I got like 5 phone calls just now people going crazy) as if something major happened, but in reality Ronda just fought someone who isn't a complete moron when they get in the ring, and knew how to properly throw basic strikes. 

This makes me happy because maybe the other competitors in the division will look at this and finally realize they need to step their overall game up, get their striking up, start being more technical and bring their game up. This was very good for the division overall.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

M.C said:


> Agreed, but let's be real here. Holm's answers were "hit her when she comes in, and move away". Basically, the exact opposite of every single other opponent Ronda has ever had. Her competition has been both:
> 
> 1. Horrible at striking and ability to actually move
> 2. Horrible fight IQ, some of them quite literally rushing towards Ronda and initiating the grappling
> ...


Greg Jackson ftw.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

and now we get a bunch of people coming in and saying how awful Ronda always was, how much her comp sucked and how this was what they completely expected...

Always happens after a champion gets knocked off.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> and now we get a bunch of people coming in and saying how awful Ronda always was, how much her comp sucked and how this was what they completely expected...
> 
> Always happens after a champion gets knocked off.


Or you suck at reading and you're being overly dramatic.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Rygu said:


> Not even close IMO, too many people drank the Zuffa kool-aid, Ronda finally faces someone with a legit pedigree in an element of MMA and gets completely exposed and wrecked. I compare it to RDA/Pettis in terms of degree of upset myself.


It wasn't just the fact she lost. It was that she got dominated by someone ranked 7th and then brutally KO'd.

GSP / Serra was one punch.

A lot of people predicted Weidman might beat Silva (Just not in the way he did).

Frankie pitter pattered BJ in a controversial win.

Ronda just looked like an amateur against someone people didn't even want to see her fight. Just about no one saw that coming.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> and now we get a bunch of people coming in and saying how awful Ronda always was, how much her comp sucked and how this was what they completely expected...
> 
> Always happens after a champion gets knocked off.


Except that I've (and others) have been saying this stuff for a long time, and there have been many threads discussing how she is highly overrated. These aren't new opinions.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

M.C said:


> Except that I've (and others) have been saying this stuff for a long time, and there have been many threads discussing how she is highly overrated. These aren't new opinions.


Me too actually... said it all in the other thread, I just suck at reading and am being overly dramatic. Mostly shooting that at anyone who never said shit before hand, then come in acting like they knew all along.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

One thing is to plan to avoid Ronda's clinch and TD, let alone escape a close call armbar, another thing is to implement the game plan so perfectly as Holly Holm did. And even with her superb footwork, Ronda grabbed her a few times, *and she got away*. Anybody downplaying what Holly Holm just accomplished and saying it wasn't something super freaking special is a sad, sad person.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> Me too actually... said it all in the other thread, I just suck at reading and m being overly dramatic.


Don't be sad, I say stupid shit all the time.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> and now we get a bunch of people coming in and saying how awful Ronda always was, how much her comp sucked and how this was what they completely expected...
> 
> Always happens after a champion gets knocked off.


I didn't expect it, but her competition has been made up of a bunch of soccer moms who cant strike, defend takedowns or armbars all rolled into one. Holly finally comes with a skillset that is of the caliber of Rondas Judo and night night.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> and now we get a bunch of people coming in and saying how awful Ronda always was, how much her comp sucked and how this was what they completely expected...
> 
> Always happens after a champion gets knocked off.


I kinda did it too, but in my defence I was more saying what I failed to notice before


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

What was shocking was that Rondas corner was saying she was doing good. Her mom condemns her coaches and she thinks she can fight Mayweather. She needs to quit that ****in camp and get new trainers.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I thought Rousey was ridiculous in this fight. I mean Holm is a proven champion level striker... If you are a dominant grappler, why on earth would you stand and trade with her.

Rousey came out from the start looking to strike. Started getting eaten up. Briefly tried to clinch and work her game. Immediately abandoned that strategy after initial failure and went back to striking. For "the best female ever", I would think she would know where she has the best chance to win and would try more than 1 or 2 times to get the fight there.

With that being said.... Holly looked awesome. Did what she needed to do to keep Ronda off her and made Rousey look silly striking outside of the one real shot she got clipped with. Landed the straight left over and over and finished. Left no question who the better fighter was tonight.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Rousey came out from the start looking to strike. Started getting eaten up. Briefly tried to clinch and work her game. Immediately abandoned that strategy after initial failure and went back to striking. For "the best female ever", I would think she would know where she has the best chance to win and would try more than 1 or 2 times to get the fight there.


You could call it... a lack of fight IQ?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> You could call it... a lack of fight IQ?


Well, now we have material to say that.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Cmon guys Ronda is still the best female athlete ever, even better than Serena Williams according to an ESPN poll lmao.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> You could call it... a lack of fight IQ?


Whatever it was or needs to be called, it was just surprising. I don't know if it was a bad gameplan, bad fight IQ, Ronda needing to feed her ego by striking with Holly. Whatever it was, it was bad. 

Not taking a thing away from Holly though. She did exactly what was needed. Survived on the ground, survived in the clinch and beat Rousey through the floor.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Dana White after the main event.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Dana White after the main event.


Still waiting for a pic or gif of his reaction it will make me smile like the Grinch.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Dana White after the main event.


and EA Sports who announced her as on the cover yesterday :laugh:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

They can have her being kicked in the neck by Holm on the cover.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> They can have her being kicked in the neck by Holm on the cover.


You should work for EAs marketing team, that is a perfect idea.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

M.C said:


> Agreed, but let's be real here. Holm's answers were "hit her when she comes in, and move away". Basically, the exact opposite of every single other opponent Ronda has ever had. Her competition has been both:
> 
> 1. Horrible at striking and ability to actually move
> 2. Horrible fight IQ, some of them quite literally rushing towards Ronda and initiating the grappling
> ...


Yeah, strategy at the general level isn't that complicated, and it goes to show how weak most of the division is in implementing a respectable game plans. They don't.

Holm did something special. It's easy to say (don't engage a grappler), but much harder to implement when fighting in a confined space. You need skill, technique, timing, confidence, self-control and cardio. Even if other ladies had the strategy, im not sure they would have the ability to implement it. There is no room for error in fighting Ronda because of her judo and submission game. She needs one throw to win. Holly was able to constantly defuse that prospect.

The other thing is, it was clear she trained to be able to stop Ronda's head throws. It is impossible to avoid the clinch for a whole fight, and even a round.. She smartly got out of some tight spots and that's impressive for a boxer/kickboxer stylist.

Again, its easy to say you should do x-y-z to beat Ronda, but it takes the right mix of skill, focus, and execution on the biggest stage to do it, for it to happen.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Iuanes said:


> Yeah, strategy at the general level isn't that complicated, and it goes to show how weak most of the division is in implementing a respectable game plans. They don't.
> 
> Holm did something special. It's easy to say (don't engage a grappler), but much harder to implement when fighting in a confined space. You need skill, technique, timing, confidence, self-control and cardio. Even if other ladies had the strategy, im not sure they would have the ability to implement it. There is no room for error in fighting Ronda because of her judo and submission game. She needs one throw to win. Holly was able to constantly defuse that prospect.
> 
> ...


The thing is, that skill is basic. That skill isn't anything fantastic or amazing. It's not as if Holm was out there fighting Machida and had to have even better striking and skill to get around his stand up and ability. Holm went out there and fought a Damian Maia, or Royce Gracie. She fought someone with really shitty striking, no head movement, sloppy overhands, plodding forward with zero skill or technique outside of her grappling Ronda is very UFC 1, where a fighter with good grappling can dominate the division because the lack of skill of everyone else. Holm isn't this amazing super striker that was so skilled she could beat Ronda. She is a good striker that knows properly technique and destroyed a person who has shit striking and horrible technique, who is vastly overrated because she can armbar and throw people who are, on a competitive level, amateurs. 

I'm not trying to take away from holm's win, she actually had a gameplan and isn't complete shit on the feet, she won with skill. 

And I love this division which is why I'm glad Ronda hype is gone, it's done and over. Now this division can focus on other fighters, and other fights hopefully will improve their skill set and realize how far behind they are. I hope this fight showed that they really need to train more technique and train harder. Women can absolutely be skilled and talented in this sport, they just need to reach that level and I hope this fight showed it.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I think the other girls knew that they had to move, but did not have the experience to implement it properly. They would place themselves in grappling situations when Ronda was moving forward and get thrown around because they were too slow with the footwork. Holm did do something special though, her movement was incredible. 

She disappeared behind Ronda so quickly and so evasively Ronda almost fell over without being touched. That almost never happens in a fight, so it was more than just an average fight between a grappler and a striker. Holm showed world class skills tonight regardless of her opponent, very few people can move like her. Her lateral movement was simply incredible, I think you are selling Ronda short. Yeah she looked bad but Holm looked amazing.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I was more impressed with Holm being able to get out of Ronda's clinches and stand up when her back hit the ground, nobody has ever done both before.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

But this was no fluke, either. This wasn't Serra landing a bomb against GSP. Holly was dominant, in that she inflicted much damage, and sustained very little herself throughout the entire fight. She was in Rhonda's grasp and never in much danger. She was brilliant everywhere, including stuffing takedowns and hip throws. She put on a clinic. 

I'd say the fight was so one sided, Holly should take on a new opponent before the rematch, but Dana's not going to go for that. He looked really ticked at the presser.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Im having a click watch again... Ronda legit hurt Holm at about 55 seconds left of the first with a pretty nice counter left hook, Ronda has shit boxing... but she does carry some good power. Could've won right there, Holly just dumped her on the ground as a result and cleared her head.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> I was more impressed with Holm being able to get out of Ronda's clinches and stand up when her back hit the ground, nobody has ever done both before.


Yup, and her base isn't even in grappling.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

So this exists (look at the issue date)


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

I've got Holly in the rematch. I think she's a nightmare matchup for Rhonda, in fact, I think there are other fighters in the div. that have a better chance at beating her.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

rabakill said:


> So this exists (look at the issue date)


All I can say is, the hype was way premature with Rhonda Rousy. The women's div. is just too new to think there's going to be a once ever dominant champion. In fact, I wouldn't doubt it if Holly will fall to someone soon. The sport is too new to crown someone the GOAT.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Is boxing next?


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Did anybody hear freakin' mike goldberg "It's kinda hard bein' a rockstar"

Joe Rogan: "It's got nothing to do with her being a rockstar she's getting lit up!"


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> and EA Sports who announced her as on the cover yesterday :laugh:


Really? That's wonderful. :laugh:


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

We saw history. The UFC hype train was real and had me drinking some of the kool-aid, but I thought Holly had a shot (in a year or so...her first two wins didn't inspire confidence for exactly the reasons my man Clyde mentioned earlier. The opponents she's had weren't hyper aggressive like Rousey.) The betting line moving from +900 to +500 by fight time wasn't shocking as everyone loves betting huge dogs, but I decided I lost value and took Rousey in the third for 34 to 1. Hahaha. Damn, I'm thrilled I ended up having a buddy over and ordering it.

Happy for Holm, look forward to the rematch at UFC 200. That'll be next. I'm quite confident regardless of the wait time.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

rabakill said:


> So this exists (look at the issue date)


:thumb02: This just keeps getting better.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm starting to wonder if Ronda has actually regressed as a fighter, Before when she was in strikeforce and her early UFC career she might have had a better chance at beating Holm, before she had any allusions about being able to trade punches.

Similar to Damian Maia actually.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I did not see this fight going like that. But damn Holly Holm's hand were on fleek. And that kick! I had goose bumps.
She definitely needs a new nickname though. The Preacher's Daughter kinda isn't good at all imo.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

This was awesome, perfect fight..waiting for the GIFS

Except for the obvious awesome head kick k.o, i loved when Ronda bulled rushed her..and she just moved out of the way, causing Ronda to plant her face into the cage )

Oh and the moment she slammed her ass down)


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

M.C said:


> Ronda is very UFC 1, where a fighter with good grappling can dominate the division because the lack of skill of everyone else. Holm isn't this amazing super striker that was so skilled she could beat Ronda. She is a good striker that knows properl technique and destroyed a person who has shit striking and horrible technique, who is vastly overrated because she can armbar and throw people who are, on a competitive level, amateurs.
> 
> I'm not trying to take away from holm's win, she actually had a gameplan and isn't complete shit on the feet, she won with skill.
> 
> Now this division can focus on other fighters, and other fights hopefully will improve their skill set and realize how far behind they are. I hope this fight showed that they really need to train more technique and train harder. Women can absolutely be skilled and talented in this sport, they just need to reach that level and I hope this fight showed it.


Perfect stuff right there. Kudos. (that first bit is what a number of us have been saying for quite a while, too)


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

M.C said:


> The thing is, that skill is basic. That skill isn't anything fantastic or amazing. It's not as if Holm was out there fighting Machida and had to have even better striking and skill to get around his stand up and ability. Holm went out there and fought a Damian Maia, or Royce Gracie. She fought someone with really shitty striking, no head movement, sloppy overhands, plodding forward with zero skill or technique outside of her grappling Ronda is very UFC 1, where a fighter with good grappling can dominate the division because the lack of skill of everyone else. Holm isn't this amazing super striker that was so skilled she could beat Ronda. She is a good striker that knows properly technique and destroyed a person who has shit striking and horrible technique, who is vastly overrated because she can armbar and throw people who are, on a competitive level, amateurs.
> 
> I'm not trying to take away from holm's win, she actually had a gameplan and isn't complete shit on the feet, she won with skill.
> 
> And I love this division which is why I'm glad Ronda hype is gone, it's done and over. Now this division can focus on other fighters, and other fights hopefully will improve their skill set and realize how far behind they are. I hope this fight showed that they really need to train more technique and train harder. Women can absolutely be skilled and talented in this sport, they just need to reach that level and I hope this fight showed it.


This.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

That was awesome. Holm was awesome. I do love it when shit doesn't follow the script.

Ronda kind of deserved to lose like that. Her hype over the last few months has gotten irritating. Talk of going into boxing when shes done with MMA. Early retirement. Assumption that she wont lose. etc. That kind of talk invites a kick in the neck.


----------



## sulitipid (Nov 15, 2015)

Ronda got hit plain and simple, she'll recover and fight Holm again its the nature of the game. this is not boxing and she's not Floyd Mayweather who plant a shot then run away


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Is it just me or did Holly get more attractive since that fight?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I thought Rousey was ridiculous in this fight. I mean Holm is a proven champion level striker... If you are a dominant grappler, why on earth would you stand and trade with her.
> 
> Rousey came out from the start looking to strike. Started getting eaten up. Briefly tried to clinch and work her game. Immediately abandoned that strategy after initial failure and went back to striking. For "the best female ever", I would think she would know where she has the best chance to win and would try more than 1 or 2 times to get the fight there.
> 
> With that being said.... Holly looked awesome. Did what she needed to do to keep Ronda off her and made Rousey look silly striking outside of the one real shot she got clipped with. Landed the straight left over and over and finished. Left no question who the better fighter was tonight.


Rousey needs to change camp and keep out of the media if she wants to be champ again. Too many people had her believing her own hype. On the cover of Boxing Mags, people who should know better overstating her boxing (Freddy Roach, I'm looking at you). People like Rogan claiming she'd beat half of the mens division. She is surrounded by yes people.

I think she went in there genuinely believing she was the better boxer and that is a massive failure by her team.



Soojooko said:


> That was awesome. Holm was awesome. I do love it when shit doesn't follow the script.
> 
> Ronda kind of deserved to lose like that. Her hype over the last few months has gotten irritating. Talk of going into boxing when shes done with MMA. Early retirement. Assumption that she wont lose. etc. That kind of talk invites a kick in the neck.


I just watched the fight and the missus thought the footy was on by the way I marked out when Rousey went down.

I'll have to let it sink in over the next few days but if anyone were to ask me now - That was my favourite moment in MMA.

Also, I would like to take this opportunity to say a big Fúck You to Dana White. The slimy bastard could barely contain his disappointment and was smiling through gritted teeth.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Baddest woman on the planet my @ss. 
She should not get an immediate rematch. 
Give her Miesha again.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Baddest woman on the planet my @ss.
> She should not get an immediate rematch.
> Give her Miesha again.


Screw that, make her fight Cyborg and give Miesha the next title shot @135.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Crazy thangs happen when you schedule fights in australia, though we got badly fleeced with a mediocre card for a record breaking stadium show. 194s card is what we should have gotten


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

I kind of want see Holm vs Cyborg now... Both are huge BW (assuming Cyborg can make it) and both are going to want to strike...

Rousey made the classic grappler's error and fell in love with her striking. She didn't look as fit on the scale and I was wondering if all this praise was starting to go to her head. Especially with some of her mom's recent comments. Sounds like momma saw a crappy camp unfold and saw the writing on the wall.

Seems Edmond is a poor enough head coach that he allowed his fighter to think she was on that level... Possibly in selfish hopes to continue to push his boxing coaching further.

She needs a legit MMA camp behind her.

I liked Holly before the UFC and thought she might be a contender some day... But I sort of fell off her wagon when she got to the UFC. She didn't seem confident, poised and certain not ready for RR. 

Well she some how put all that behind her because all week she's looked like this is exactly where she's belonged... But so have others...

Wow... No immediate rematch for me... Clear winner, let the division move on.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Rousey made the classic grappler's error and fell in love with her striking. She didn't look as fit on the scale and I was wondering if all this praise was starting to go to her head. .


For sure, and see looked like she was carrying an extra layer or too in the cage also, that "rockstar" comment from Goldberg was shot down by Rogan, but maybe there is something to it. Ronda gassed fast.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Check out RRR world class boxing and footwork in this fight - 













LMAO.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

She spun back so fast.... looked really embarrassed.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> She spun back so fast.... looked really embarrassed.


Rousey will be waking up today embrassed and broken, the world will seem like it's in tatters. I actually feel really sorry for her*

*Not really, thats the price you pay when you show no class to your opponents


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Spite said:


> Check out RRR world class boxing and footwork in this fight -


That was almost Chael Sonnen-like in its failure.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Spite said:


> Rousey will be waking up today embrassed and broken, the world will seem like it's in tatters. I actually feel really sorry for her*
> 
> *Not really, thats the price you pay when you show no class to your opponents


I was surprised that she actually embraced Holm after the fight, apparently being embarrassed, dominated and kicked in the face is real humbling.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> I was surprised that she actually embraced Holm after the fight, apparently being embarrassed, dominated and kicked in the face is real humbling.


Apparently so 

Seeing Holms reaction immediately after Herb Dean stopped it was on of the best, if not the best, feel good moments in MMA for me. Almost got misty eyed 

I hope the UFC give Holms the same support they gave Rousey, for now they have a real Role Model for young girls instead of some bitch with a bad attitude.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> I was surprised that she actually embraced Holm after the fight, apparently being embarrassed, dominated and kicked in the face is real humbling.


She didn't show to the presser either. Dana said she was going to the hospital.

I honestly think she just wanted to avoid media.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

I watched the match again, she should have shook her hands.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Im so happy. I didnt think Holm would win but before the fight I looked at my wife and said " If someone would just stop running up to her like a freight train and pace themselves it would be a different fight" .....when the all glorious all being, all knowing head kick arrived I jumped off my couch and screamed like a 14 year old girl. My chest instantly hurt terribly and I thought I was having a heart attack. .....totally worth it.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

PheelGoodInc said:


> She didn't show to the presser either. Dana said she was going to the hospital.
> 
> I honestly think she just wanted to avoid media.


Ronda said Holly wouldn't be able to handle the media if she won.
Looks like Ronda isn't able to handle the media after she lost.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

EVERLOST said:


> Im so happy. I didnt think Holm would win but before the fight I looked at my wife and said " If someone would just stop running up to her like a freight train and pace themselves it would be a different fight" .....when the all glorious all being, all knowing head kick arrived I jumped off my couch and screamed like a 14 year old girl. My chest instantly hurt terribly and I thought I was having a heart attack. .....totally worth it.


I though Zingano has a decent chance of negating Ronda in the clinch and forcing her to fight, to bad Zingano fought like a dumbass.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Depressed Dana White interview.*


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

MK. said:


> I watched the match again, she should have shook her hands.


I am confident Ronda would have won had she touched gloves.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Spite said:


> Screw that, make her fight Cyborg and give Miesha the next title shot @135.


My mind was actually clouded by wanting so much to Ronda to face a step down that I forgot Miesha must get the title shot she earned next , so forget what I said and let's go with what you said instead. :thumb02:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I've bitched and moaned about Holly Holm so much over the last year or two but I've got to eat my words and say that was an awesome performance by Holm, went after Ronda and didn't find herself intimidated. She did an awesome job and congratulations to her.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Who knew that Holly could throw a check right hook? That punch was money, club her with the hook as Ronda runs in then use it to pivot right back out to the center of the cage. I've always said Ronda was wide open for the hook and it's about time someone exploited it for all it was worth. Also nice to see her take a few tricks from the book of Jon Jones; the oblique kick as Ronda tries to close in, the stiff arm to the face to deny the clinch and buy time to circle away, and the elbow on the inside.

Holly Holm finally put her game together and stepped up massively in the fight of her life. It was like Gustafsson, except she succeeded.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

aerius said:


> *Who knew that Holly could throw a check right hook? That punch was money, club her with the hook as Ronda runs in then use it to pivot right back out to the center of the cage. *I've always said Ronda was wide open for the hook and it's about time someone exploited it for all it was worth. Also nice to see her take a few tricks from the book of Jon Jones; the oblique kick as Ronda tries to close in, the stiff arm to the face to deny the clinch and buy time to circle away, and the elbow on the inside.
> 
> Holly Holm finally put her game together and stepped up massively in the fight of her life. It was like Gustafsson, except she succeeded.


That was the key. This is also what Anderson Silva did against Chael Sonnen in their second fight although he stepped backwards two steps then pivoted right and nailed em on the chin. Lyoto also does this. For Holly she pivoted away from a charging Ronda, nailed her and regained the center and positioning. Her footwork was superb. Most average fighters don't have very good footwork and this goes for 50% of the fighters. 

Fighters with best footwork. They all constantly move around rather than staying in the pocket which is what most avg fighters do.

Dominick Cruz
TJ Dillashaw
Anderson Silva
Frankie Edgar
Gustaffson
Lyoto (only bad tendency is circling left)
Junior Dos Santos (probably best footwork for a heavyweight as he's constantly switching angles)
I'll throw in Overeem. He has a shitty chin, but he's one of the few fighters who constantly switches stances, and hits from certain angles.

Edit: Can't believe I forgot about Mighty Mouse...haha. He's definitely up there, but I equate it more to speed though. 

Holly Holm if she can continue with that style of performance. 

I don't think Aldo has superb footwork, but solid nonetheless. He doesn't move around much as he stays in the pocket, but I'm quite sure he knows exactly what he's doing cuz he's looking to land power shots and conserve energy. 

If you guys have someone in mind feel free to mention it. Right now I've been watching vids on purely footwork. In reality that's where the technique comes from. Having the right positioning.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Sure Holly out boxed Ronda. She has great footwork and beautiful kicks. But I think there is a very important key to the fight that everyone is over looking. 3 times Ronda got hold of Holly. 3 times she had her right where she wanted her, right where she beats everyone and 3 times Holly was just too damn strong for her. Ronda had her bread-n-butter judo throw, Holly stuffed it. Ronda had her arm on the ground, Holly took it back and punched her with it. Ronda had her against the fence, holly picked her up and threw her down. 










Holly is Ronda's Kryptonite. If I was Ronda I would go make some movies and not be in a big hurry for that rematch.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

oldfan said:


> Sure Holly out boxed Ronda. She has great footwork and beautiful kicks. But I think there is a very important key to the fight that everyone is over looking. 3 times Ronda got hold of Holly. 3 times she had her right where she wanted her, right where she beats everyone and 3 times Holly was just too damn strong for her. Ronda had her bread-n-butter judo throw, Holly stuffed it. Ronda had her arm on the ground, Holly took it back and punched her with it. Ronda had her against the fence, holly picked her up and threw her down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that was the million dollar question. How would Holly deal with the clinch and ground game. She repelled it. Didn't realize how strong she was til I watched the vid somebody posted up of her doing gymnastics training. Was that you...

I agree, Ronda will make a career ending decision if she takes an immediate rematch. She needs two years to come back. Six months to heal the broken jaw, another six months for a tune up fight, then another full year to focus on striking and game planning for this new threat.

Interestingly it's the grapplers who usually dictate the pace. She should take notice from Chris Weidman who slowly inches his way in always having his guard up and not giving any openings away. 
If she had good takedowns it would make Holly second guess herself a bit more. I feel Ronda gave herself up to Holly on a golden platter.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Edmond has had 5 years plus to work with her on boxing and gameplanning and he has actually made her worse. The luckiest man in mma to get someone like rousey where you dont need to do much and still he screwed up. Id say eh is the worst mma coach by far and one fo the worst boxign coaches


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Edmond has had 5 years plus to work with her on boxing and gameplanning and he has actually made her worse. The luckiest man in mma to get someone like rousey where you dont need to do much and still he screwed up. Id say eh is the worst mma coach by far and one fo the worst boxign coaches


 _I think Parillo is down there too along with Juanito Ibarra. _

This is true to an extent. I never saw strategy as it was usually masked by how good she was in her own game her mom taught her. Lets face it...Ronda is a product of her mom...period. I think she needs to listen to her mom more than ever. If she's loyal to Edmond I'm all for it, but they need to add in new elements and he needs to step aside and let the specialized coaches shore up her game.

I don't want to peg it all on him even though he has to shoulder most of the responsibility. He doesn't come across as arrogant, he's mild mannered and I think like anyone he's trying to make a living. He did hit the lotto as Ronda's mom said, but can we really blame him. I don't really see any negative attributes on him as a person other than what I'm hearing; bankruptcy, brushing off female fighters, etc. But the underlying goal is this. All of his "students" have lost and lost BADLY. Travis Browne, Jake Ellenberger, Mousassi (had no idea he was training with em) and now his prized pupil in what is quite possibly the most humiliating UFC championship fight next to Serra and Anderson Silva.

GSP had nerves, Anderson underestimated and clowned his way into a KO, but Ronda just got outclassed everywhere. Holly repelled her strength. NOW if that didn't happen we'd all be wondering what if Ronda was able to get her in the clinch. Well it did and she got out of it. 

Dana & Co had big plans for her. It was really interesting to see how subdued he was. *I find this part of the journey to be the most intriguing. It's easy to be the front runner when everything in life is going well. What do you do when your life comes crashing down literally. Hopefully Ronda will be back, stronger, a bit wiser, and more prudent. *


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> _I think Parillo is down there too along with Juanito Ibarra. _
> 
> This is true to an extent. I never saw strategy as it was usually masked by how good she was in her own game her mom taught her. Lets face it...Ronda is a product of her mom...period. I think she needs to listen to her mom more than ever. If she's loyal to Edmond I'm all for it, but they need to add in new elements and he needs to step aside and let the specialized coaches shore up her game.
> 
> ...


Well its like having jon jones and failing with his talent, but even he wasnt an olympian before he started fighting and his division was way harder. It shouldnt take 5 years to teach basic defense, head movement and parrying/blocking, decent foot work and straight punching.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

oldfan said:


> Sure Holly out boxed Ronda. She has great footwork and beautiful kicks. But I think there is a very important key to the fight that everyone is over looking. 3 times Ronda got hold of Holly. 3 times she had her right where she wanted her, right where she beats everyone and 3 times Holly was just too damn strong for her. Ronda had her bread-n-butter judo throw, Holly stuffed it. Ronda had her arm on the ground, Holly took it back and punched her with it. Ronda had her against the fence, holly picked her up and threw her down.


To me it looked like the key was hand and wrist control along with head position. Every time they got into the clinch, Holly would grab onto Ronda's wrists and work to control them so that Ronda couldn't get a good grip for a throw. She also jammed her head into Ronda's face to help create space to break free and circle off. And when she did get taken down, Holly was able to keep her arms tucked and avoid landing on her back with Ronda in side control, which avoids giving up an easy armbar.

Basically, she made Ronda work for everything the hard way which bought her the time to get out of trouble.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Edmond has had 5 years plus to work with her on boxing and gameplanning and he has actually made her worse. The luckiest man in mma to get someone like rousey where you dont need to do much and still he screwed up. Id say eh is the worst mma coach by far and one fo the worst boxign coaches


Not mentioning the first thing he said to her during the break after the first round she lost (and badly) in her career was *"Beautiful..."*. 
Beautiful? And something like "you have to avoid her left..." Wow, really?



oldfan said:


> Sure Holly out boxed Ronda. She has great footwork and beautiful kicks. But I think there is a very important key to the fight that everyone is over looking. 3 times Ronda got hold of Holly. 3 times she had her right where she wanted her, right where she beats everyone and 3 times Holly was just too damn strong for her. Ronda had her bread-n-butter judo throw, Holly stuffed it. Ronda had her arm on the ground, Holly took it back and punched her with it. Ronda had her against the fence, holly picked her up and threw her down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. And people still said that wasn't a big deal, what Holly accomplished. That was amazing.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Not mentioning the first thing he said to her during the break after the first round she lost (and badly) in her career was *"Beautiful..."*.
> Beautiful? And something like "you have to avoid her left..." Wow, really?


Yes truly the cornering equivalent to soulja boy lyrics, just poetry coming out of their mouths. Thats like saying to fabio maldonado after the first round of the texiera fight hes doing great and his ground game is perfect.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Well its like having jon jones and failing with his talent, but even he wasnt an olympian before he started fighting and his division was way harder. It shouldnt take 5 years to teach basic defense, head movement and parrying/blocking, decent foot work and straight punching.


Yah, given the time frame her technique could be more polished. The way she was criss crossing her feet...she was so off balance. I think also it was her emotions. The only positive I saw was that Ronda didn't bitch out when she got hit. She didn't turtle or backtrack. Lots of fighters do including Overeem, BJ Penn among others. Natural instincts.

Instead she went for the ALL OUT ATTACK and died in battle.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I wonder how foolish Ring Magazine feel right now...










Is Boxing next??? ......noooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

CupCake said:


> I wonder how foolish Ring Magazine feel right now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course its next, edmond is legend coach of united states of rousey


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

The end of the fight was nuts, Holly nails Ronda with a straight, grabs the back of Rondas head and literally throws her to the ground like a child. Ronda gets up and Holly shoves her. I was shocked at the strength of Holly, she seemed like this cute little pixie of a girl, did not see a wrecking machine in her at all. The dodge on Rondas left hook was one of the most beautiful things I've ever seen in mma, she disappeared like a damn phantom. The look on Rondas face when she turned around was epic.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I won't open a new thread for this, so I'll drop this video of Ronda being resuscitated from an exclusive angle and sound picked by the corner microphone.


----------

